

Startup/tech meetups in Seattle & Portland? - tommaxwell

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m flying into Seattle on the 9th and will be in-between Seattle and Portland until mid-February. Any fun startup&#x2F;technology meetups or events going on? I&#x27;ve never been to the area for very long, so interested in checking out the startup community.
======
samiur1204
Hey there, pre-welcome to Seattle! Seattle has a pretty active startup
community, and most of the events are quite well captured on Startup Seattle's
calendar:
[http://startupseattle.com/events/](http://startupseattle.com/events/)

Otherwise, let me know when you're in town, I'd be glad to show a fellow
hacker newser around ;).

~~~
tommaxwell
Great thanks, I'll let you know when I'm around!

------
venturebros
There are tons of meetups in Seattle! Check out meetup.com and we also have
Beer && Code at Substantial if you are a developer.

FYI: The Seattle Tech meetup isn't really about tech it's a sales pitch type
thing. Some people like it I personally would never go back.

~~~
tommaxwell
Awesome, thanks a ton!

------
codereflection
As @samiur1204 mentioned, that's a great place to find events. For info on
what's happening in Portland, I suggest hitting up @adron on Twitter.

~~~
tommaxwell
Thanks!

------
simantel
For Portland you should check out Calagator:
[http://calagator.org/](http://calagator.org/)

~~~
tommaxwell
Will do, thanks!

